# Snail Invasion!



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

In my 15 gallon tank, we used to have a couple Apple snails. The only problem is that they multiplied and multipled...The 2 smallest apple snalis died but the largest one was still alive so we gave it to our LFS since it was waaaayyy too much of a bio load for our tank.

Now we still have about 20 million snail babies crawling in our tank. i did a major gravel vac and 50% water change last week to try and get rid of them but it didnt work. My sister and my dad both suggested a 100% water change and deep cleaning the gravel but i know that will probably mess up the cycle so i wasnt sure what to do. Any advice?:withstup:


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't change it all, It will kill the cycle. Use small jar put a veggie in it, small enough a fish can't get in it, or drop veggie, let it sit next to the wall. That will help eliminate them. Throw the veggie away and repeat.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

okay! thanks!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

apple and mystery snails are easy to eradicate since they lay their eggs above the water line in a big cluster and you can easily remove them.


----------



## reefman5 (Nov 4, 2007)

i would recomend a skunk loach although i dont think they do that good of a job


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Not in a 15g.  They are aggressive and get too large full grown for a 15g.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I removed all fish and plants and put in some snail rid.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Use a clown loach. They can be in a small tank and they work WONDERS. I put one in a tank that had a serious invasion of ramshorns-- and within a week they were completely gone. It's a lot better for the fish than snail-rid or any other chemicals.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Clown loaches are not okay in small tanks. They can get to be a foot long, and are quite social. A 75 gallon AT LEAST is a good size tank for them. 

For getting rid of the snails, stick a piece of lettuce, zuchini, or some other leafy green veggie under a rock or partially bury it under the gravel. Let it sit over night to let the snails congragate on it, then in the morning, pull it out, and kill the snails, the easiest way is to stick them in the freezer. You can also boil them, or, if you don't want to kill them, see if your lfs will take/buy them off you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Andrew.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I know someone who has four kuhli loaches that eat the snails when they get too big. It helps keep the numbers down. I think sticking a vegetable down there would be more effective though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I've heard that kuhlis eat snails, but at the lfs I work at, we keep kuhlis and gold apple snails in the same , bare bottom tank, with a few pieces of lace rock, and the loaches never eat the snails. I would deffaintl just try the veggies.


----------

